# Our ranch mascot:



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

She doesn't like being clean


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh my gosh that's a cute donkey butt!

Danielle


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome that is funny


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is a cutie


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Clearly with a butt like that... she does not get enough groceries.
:-o  

Actually I'm impressed with how many people here are able to give their donks a bath. I'm fairly sure I would not survive such an adventure with either of mine.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Cute!!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

What a cutie!! :smile:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Awww! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Now, _that's_ a nice *** :wink::lol:.


----------

